# Lluminous Gagarin



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I just bought a Gagarin Chrono but the fingers and numbers do not appear to be luminous.

I read somewhere that they need charging which I have tried under different lights but it seems to make no

difference I still can't seem them in the dark. Anyone know why ?. And as it is supposedly a limited edition

should it not be numbered ?.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello Frank, welcome to the forum.









I'd guess that there is no lume on the hands. Some Poljots just don't have any lume on them, my "classic" chrono is a good example. I have a Vostok with no lume also, but it doesn't worry me too much I like the watch anyway.

With my eyes a search light would struggle
















Limited editions of Poljots can be a bit of a sore spot, just a marketing ploy IMVHO. But the watches are outstanding value and very good timepieces.

Welcome aboard


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Frank and welcome.

All the poljot ltd editions I've seen have been numbered on the case back normally something like mine:

713

999










althought Stan's quite right they do seem to produce the run of limiteds and then re issue them again often with duplicate numbers!


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi Frank and welcome to RLT and the fora and to this group of odd ball Brits














There are a few of us from the States and, of course, we're a much saner lot, espically here in California



















































John


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

What's so good about being sane? I've tried it and it didn't take.









California has much better weather than Stoke, perhaps that helps?

We Brits do adapt well to better climates, such as the middle east. Nice place to visit but you wouldn't want to live there
















I'll stick with odd ball, it feels right.

Keep those Timex running







(We should all have at least one).

Take care old mate


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Bumper Sticker seen in US:

I don't suffer from my insanity.

I enjoy every minute of it.

Sort of fits the bill here, I'd say.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I have two Poljots, both "Limited Editions", but I never got a certificate like the one Pgtips has. Was I supposed to get one?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Frank

Don't expect too much from the luminova and superluminova coatings on poljot watches. In my experience they don't light up the sky lke the 4th of July.

Sargon

I've got no certificates either so don't worry.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

OOPS. Missed a bit. Poljot limited editions nearly always have the watch number and the total issued stamped on the case. Can you send a picture of this watch???


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The Gagarin has no luminous.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I got this off a guy off ebay (where else







) and he emailed posted me the certificate about a week after the watch arrived (said he'd forgot all about it) so it was a bit of a bonus really.

Here's the matching number on the case back.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just when I was really enjoying this watch this scratch has appeared on the dial.

How the hell did that happen?


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks to you all for the friendly welcome.

I'm not too bothered about the luminous or lack of it. What I can't get my head round is, if I'm lay in bed and want to see the time I would need to charge the luminous first with say a torch, but if I had a torch I wouldn't need the watch to be luminous in the first place.

As for the number mine has a glass back









I think I might get to like it here









cheers

Frank


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

My chrono glows pretty good through the night, but my Aviator Alarm gives up its glow very quickly. I've got a glass back with the limited edition number. Do they make other glass backs that cover the whole back?


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I tried to attach an image of the back of my Yuri Gagarin but could not find anyway of doing it. Thought it would be as e-mail but apparently not.

HELP !!!!!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

You need an image host such as Villagephotos.com. Once its posted there copy the URL of the photo and link it here with the IMG button.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

If this works here is a pictures of my glassback Yuri Gagarin


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice, I didn't know they were doing Geneva stripes. Getting better all the time.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Don't know what Geneva stripes are sorry but I guess it's time I put this to bed.

Thank you all for a pleaseant introduction.

More post comming

regards

Frank


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Wow







! I've got a Gagarin but it is missing its back and has had a coin pressed into the hole to cover the movement.

I wonder, does anyone know whether one of the stock glass backs Poljot sell on their site fit my watch?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Roy sells a lot of Poljots, maybe he can tell you, or put you on the right track. He'll be around later I expect.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Wow ! I've got a Gagarin but it is missing its back and has had a coin pressed into the hole to cover the movement.


You could just have a new mineral glass fitted to the back.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Jezzag

It sounds as if you've got my old Poljot Shturmanskie chronograph. Did you by any chance get it off Mr. Crowley and is it an Isle Of Man 10p piece? If so then it is my old watch (there can't be any others like it)! How's it doing? It always worked well for me, after all the hassle I had getting the coin to fit I wish I still had it! But it would probably have sat in a drawer getting little or no wear, so it's best that you have it and are enjoying it. The glass back broke at work one day, I have no idea how, I was doing a dirty job so took the watch off, finished the job went to put the watch back on and noticed that the glass was cracked .... wierd!

Anyway hope you are enjoying the watch.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Correct Paul!

I bought it because my wife was expecting and wanted something to time the contractions with in the early stages.

A job at which it performed admirably yesterday afternoon when our first child, a son, was born javascript:emoticon('







'). Mother and Baby fine, father 'tired and emotional'.....

Thanks for the message, its good to know the watch's pedigree. I wonder Paul, does this particular model have a decorated movement hiding behind the coin? And Roy, would you be able to fit a glass back for me (or do you know someone who can)?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Congratulations jezzag, I hope mother and baby are well.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jezzag, all the best for the future


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Congratulations Jezzag on the birth of your son. Hope you are all doing well







.

I don't remember the watch having a decorated movement. The back is snap on (not screw on) so if Roy has a snap on view back for a Poljot then it may well fit. I must say that I don't particularly like view backs and the Poljot movement isn't exactly exciting to look at (at least I don't think so). That's not to take anything away from the Poljot chronographs I think that they are great watches and excellent value for money. Let us know if you get a view back and what you think of it ..... perhaps you could post a couple of pictures or maybe review the watch (if you can find the time with your new addition!)?

All the best to you and your family. I hope you continue to enjoy the watch.

Cheers

Paul


----------

